# indentured servant



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2009)

Έχει άλλη απόδοση εκτός από "σκλάβος"; Επειδή εγώ για σκλάβο τον καταλαβαίνω, αν και έχει σκλαβωθεί οικειοθελώς.

Indentured Servants in colonial America were, for the most part, adult white persons who were bound to labor for a period of years. There were three well-known classes: the free-willers, or redemptioners; those who were enticed to leave their home country out of poverty or who were kidnapped for political or religious reasons; and convicts. The first class represented those who chose to bind themselves to labor for a definite time to pay for their passage to America. The best known of these were Germans, but many English and Scottish men and women came in the same way. The second class, those who came to escape poverty or were forcibly brought to the colonies, was large because of the scarcity of labor in America. Their services were profitably sold to plantation owners or farmers, who indentured them for a period of years. The third class, convicts, were sentenced to deportation and on arrival in America were indentured unless they had personal funds to maintain themselves. Seven years was a common term of such service. The West Indies and Maryland appear to have received the largest number of immigrants of the third class.


----------



## curry (Mar 4, 2009)

Από αυτά που διαβάζω και αλλού, δεν είναι ακριβώς σκλάβος, είναι σε καλύτερη θέση. Εδώ για παράδειγμα, το θέτει έτσι: 

The importation of white servants under contracts known as indentures proved more profitable as a short-term labor source than enslaving Indians or using free labor. Eventually, the final attempt to ease labor shortages was enslavement of Africans. Wherever you find slavery, you first find indentures.

Θα μπορούσες ίσως να φτιάξεις κάτι σαν "οικειοθελής δουλεία".


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 4, 2009)

Servus - Δούλος - Slave, bondman, (indentured) servant, thrall, chattel, servitude, laborer
(Lawnet)

Και το Wikt. ως δουλεία (slavery) το έχει.
To "σκλάβος" ίσως και καλύτερο.


----------



## NatCat (Mar 4, 2009)

Το ζήτημα με είχε απασχολήσει πριν από δύο χρόνια, όταν έγραφα ένα άρθρο σχετικά με τις νομικές όψεις της εμπορίας ανθρώπων στις ΗΠΑ. Έγραφα, λοιπόν, σε μια υποσημείωση της εργασίας μου: 

"Στην αγγλική γλώσσα και ιδιαίτερα στην αμερικανική νομική ορολογία απαντούν, μεταξύ άλλων, οι όροι _slavery, involuntary servitude, forced labor, peonage_ και _bondage_. Όλοι οι όροι υποδηλώνουν την έννοια που στα ελληνικά αποκαλούμε _δουλεία_. Η ύπαρξη περισσότερων λέξεων στην αγγλική γλώσσα οφείλεται στην ιστορική διάσταση του φαινομένου της δουλείας, όπως τη βίωσαν τα αγγλόφωνα κράτη. Η λέξη _slavery_ παραπέμπει σε παλαιότερες μορφές δουλείας, όπως η δουλεία των Αφρικανών που οδηγήθηκαν στις ΗΠΑ από τους λευκούς αποίκους, και από την οποία απελευθερώθηκαν το 1865 με την ψήφιση και κύρωση της 13ης Τροποποίησης του αμερικανικού συντάγματος. Η έκφραση _involuntary servitude_ είναι αμερικανικός νομικός όρος και περιλαμβάνει γενικότερα κάθε περίπτωση όπου ένα πρόσωπο προσφέρει την εργασία του σε άλλο πρόσωπο υπό συνθήκες καταναγκασμού. Ως _forced labor_ νοείται κάθε εργασία που εκτελείται με καταναγκασμό ή υπό την απειλή τιμωρίας, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των καταναγκαστικών έργων σε φυλακή. Η λέξη _bondage_ μπορεί να σημαίνει κάθε σύστημα απελεύθερης εργασίας, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της δουλοπαροικίας. Τέλος, η λέξη _peonage_ προέρχεται από την ισπανική λέξη _peon_, και στις ΗΠΑ χρησιμοποιείται για τους δουλοπαροίκους ή τους ανειδίκευτους εργάτες που εργάζονται για την αποπληρωμή χρέους. Για την τελευταία έννοια υπάρχουν επίσης οι λέξεις _debt bondage_ και _indentured servitude_. "

Κατέληγα ότι, για λόγους απλούστευσης, στην εργασία θα χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο τους όρους _δουλεία_ και _καταναγκαστική εργασία_ και _δούλος_ ή _σκλάβος_. 

Η _οικειοθελής δουλεία_ μού φαίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2009)

Ίσως επειδή το indenture(d) παραπέμπει σε συμβάσεις εργασίας, δεν βλέπω να έχει αξιοποιηθεί σ' αυτή την περίπτωση η _εθελοδουλεία_ και ο _εθελόδουλος_. Θέλει ψάξιμο για να βρούμε αν έχει επικρατήσει κάτι που να αποδίδει με ευρύτητα και ακρίβεια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2009)

Πάντως, η *εθελοδουλεία*, η *εθελούσια δουλεία*, η *εκούσια δουλεία* μεταφράζουν ωραιότατα το _voluntary servitude_ με τις διάφορες σημασίες του όρου. Και οι _indentured servants_, δηλ. οι βάσει (εκούσιας) συμβάσεως δούλοι, υπάγονται σ' αυτή την κατηγορία.


----------



## anef (Apr 7, 2010)

Οι indentured servants ήταν εργάτες με συμβόλαιο κάποιων ετών συνήθως, οι οποίοι δούλευαν χωρίς αμοιβή και με αντάλλαγμα στέγη, τροφή, μεταφορικά κλπ. Ήταν δηλαδή περίπου σκλάβοι, αλλά για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα.

Στα ελληνικά δεν βρίσκω τον όρο, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι καθιερωμένο. Με βάση τις αποδόσεις άλλων γλωσσών (γερμ. Schuldknecht, ιταλ. servitù debitoria) ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε «υπόχρεος εργάτης/υπηρέτης»; (Θα χρειαστεί προφανώς να βάλω και υποσημείωση)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2010)

Κοίταξε εδώ http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=26737#post26737
 (όπου θα μεταφέρω την ερώτησή σου). όπου θα μετέφερα την ερώτησή σου, αν δεν είχε προλάβει ο Speedy η συμμοδερατόρισα Παλάβρα.


----------



## anef (Apr 7, 2010)

Ωραία, ευχαριστώ! Θα διαβάσω όσα έχετε εδώ και μπορεί να επανέλθω (ήδη πριν μεταφέρετε με τόση ταχύτητα το ερώτημά μου, θυμήθηκα ξαφνικά πως κάπου τον είχε πάρει το μάτι μου τον όρο εδώ μέσα!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2010)

Αντιγράφω από το βιβλίο Τα ταξίδια ενός T-Shirt στην παγκόσμια οικονομία, που περιγράφει τη σχετική κατάσταση στο χώρο της βαμβακοκαλλιέργειας στις ΗΠΑ τον 19ο αιώνα (υπογράμμιση δική μου):

Ενώ όμως ο Εμφύλιος Πόλεμος κατάργησε τη δουλεία, η βαμβακοπαραγωγός οικονομία του Νότου επιβίωσε επειδή η δημόσια πολιτική εξελίχθηκε έτσι ώστε να συνεχίσει να προστατεύει τους παραγωγούς από τους κινδύνους των αγορών εργασίας. Οι ανάγκες της βαμβακοπαραγωγής σε εργασία διατηρούσαν τον εξαιρετικά εποχικό χαρακτήρα τους και το πρόβλημα του παραγωγού ήταν πώς θα είχε στη διάθεσή του επαρκές εργατικό δυναμικό σε κρίσιμες, αλλά απρόβλεπτες, στιγμές του κύκλου ζωής του βαμβακιού. Όμως οι συναλλαγές στην αγορά εργασίας εγκυμονούσαν πλήθος κινδύνους, αφού η αγορά εξακολουθούσε να μην παρέχει εγγυήσεις για την τιμή ή για τη διαθεσιμότητα της εργασίας σε αυτές τις κρίσιμες στιγμές. Χωρίς τον αυστηρό έλεγχο της δουλείας, οι γαιοκτήμονες χρειάζονταν ένα εναλλακτικό σύστημα με το οποίο θα έδεναν τα εργατικά χέρια με τη γη τους και θα τα είχαν στη διάθεσή τους σε πρώτη ζήτηση. Το σύστημα εργασίας που προέκυψε —η *επίμορτη καλλιέργεια ή «κολιγιά»*— ταίριαζε απόλυτα στις προδιαγραφές.

Ως αντάλλαγμα για την εργασία του, ο γαιοκτήμονας παρείχε στον κολίγο στέγη και τροφή (τα «έπιπλά» του), καθώς και το δικαίωμα να κυνηγά και να ψαρεύει. Προσφέροντας στέγη και τροφή αντί για μετρητά, ο γαιοκτήμονας έδενε τον εργάτη με τη γη και εξασφάλιζε εργασία σε κρίσιμες στιγμές. Επιπλέον, ο εργάτης ήταν και συμβατικά δεσμευμένος, μιας και ήταν χρεωμένος έναντι του γαιοκτήμονα, με κάλυμμα τη συγκομιδή.

Διάφορα είδη δημόσιας πολιτικής θεσπίστηκαν με σκοπό να δέσουν τους κολίγους με τη γη και να προστατεύσουν τους βαμβακοπαραγωγούς από τους κινδύνους της συναλλαγής στην αγορά εργασίας. Σιγά-σιγά, ο νομικός ορισμός του «επίμορτου καλλιεργητή» έγειρε υπέρ των γαιοκτημόνων, ιδίως με τη θέσπιση των νόμων περί δικαιώματος σε μελλοντική συγκομιδή (crop lien laws). Οι νόμοι αυτοί άλλαξαν την ιδιότητα του κολίγου ενώπιον των δικαστηρίων, μετατρέποντάς τον από επικαρπωτή και ιδιοκτήτη ενός τμήματος της σοδειάς, σε εργάτη που εισέπραττε τα ημερομίσθιά του με μορφή αγροτικών προϊόντων. Η διαφορά ήταν ζωτικής σημασίας. Ως εργάτης, ο κολίγος δεν μπορούσε να προσφέρει τη σοδειά του ως εμπράγματη δανειακή ασφάλεια, επειδή τυπικά αυτή ανήκε στον γαιοκτήμονα. Συνεπώς, οι νόμοι περί δικαιώματος σε μελλοντική συγκομιδή απέκλειαν τον επίμορτο καλλιεργητή από τις κεφαλαιαγορές, διευρύνοντας ταυτόχρονα την πρόσβαση των γαιοκτημόνων στο κεφάλαιο. Άλλοι νόμοι, όπως οι νόμοι περί αλητείας και οι νόμοι περί «αλλοτρίωσης της εργασίας» (που προστάτευαν τον γαιοκτήμονα από το ενδεχόμενο να προσληφθούν οι εργάτες του από τρίτους), βοηθούσαν επίσης να δεθεί ο κολίγος με τη γη. Ταυτόχρονα, οι παραγωγοί εναντιώνονταν στην παροχή δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης στους μαύρους και τους άπορους λευκούς, με αποτέλεσμα ο αναλφαβητισμός και η αμορφωσιά να διατηρούν σαφώς υπέρ του παραγωγού την ισορροπία δυνάμεων στο πλαίσιο της επίμορτης καλλιέργειας, περιορίζοντας τις εναλλακτικές λύσεις για τους καλλιεργητές.​


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2010)

Η επίμορτη καλλιέργεια, ή μάλλον, επίμορτη αγροληψία, είναι το sharecropping και νομίζω ότι διαφέρει από αυτό που συζητάμε εδώ.
@Νικ-ελ: εντάξει, ξέρω, θα κάνω σημείωμα... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2010)

Σε τι διαφέρει ακριβώς; Ναι, να κάνεις σημείωμα...


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 7, 2010)

Ναι, δεν έχει σχέση με τους κολίγους ή σέμπρους.
Στη γαλλόφωνη Καραϊβική τους έλεγαν engagés, δεσμευμένους ή μάλλον "δεμένους" (την ίδια λέξη χρησιμοποιούσαν για τους μαγεμένους, αυτούς που κάποιος μάγος τους είχε αφαιρέσει τη θέληση και τους είχε του χεριού του - ζωντανά ζόμπι δηλ.).
Οι πηγές της εποχής λένε ότι οι λευκοί σκλάβοι ζούσαν χειρότερα κι απ' τους μαύρους. Μπορείτε όμως να ρωτήσετε τον Exquemelin (το βιβλίο του για την πειρατεία κυκλοφορεί και στα ελληνικά), ο οποίος ήταν ακριβώς αυτό. Ώσπου τόσκασε και πέρασε στο ευγενικό σινάφι μας, και βρήκε την υγειά του.


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 7, 2010)

Ο θεσμός για τον οποίο μιλάω καταργήθηκε (στα γαλλικά εδάφη) το 1774.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2010)

Μερικοί ορισμοί (από το ΛΚΝ):

*επίμορτος -η -ο*: που έχει σχέση με τη μορτή: _Επίμορτη καλλιέργεια_, σύμβαση κατά την οποία ο καλλιεργητής οφείλει να δώσει το συμφωνημένο μερίδιο από την παραγωγή ενός κτήματος στον ιδιοκτήτη του. _~ καλλιεργητής_, που κατά την καλλιέργεια εφαρμόζει αυτή τη σύμβαση.

*μορτή, η*: το συμφωνημένο μερίδιο από την παραγωγή ενός κτήματος που ο καλλιεργητής οφείλει να δώσει στον ιδιοκτήτη του· γεώμορο: _Kαλλιέργεια της γης με το σύστημα της μορτής_.

*κολίγας, ο* & *κολίγος, ο*: αγρότης που δούλευε σε τσιφλίκι με συνθήκες εξαρτημένης εργασίας και που έπαιρνε ως αμοιβή μέρος της παραγωγής.​
Υποθέτω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να προσθέσω ορισμούς για τσιφλίκι, φέουδο, τιμάριο (πολύ κοντινές έννοιες). Ειλικρινά πάντως, δεν μπορώ να δω τις λεπτές διαφορές που πιθανώς υπάρχουν, πέρα από μια αλλαγή οπτικής γωνίας. Στη μία περίπτωση ο κολίγος παίρνει αμοιβή ένα μέρος της παραγωγής, στην άλλη ο επίμορτος καλλιεργητής δίνει τη συμφωνημένη ποσότητα (και κρατάει το συμφωνημένο υπόλοιπο).


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 8, 2010)

Δρ7,
οι αποδόσεις που λες ταιριάζουν, απότι φαίνεται, με την κατάσταση στις νότιες ΗΠΑ μετά τον Εμφύλιο.
Είναι όμως πιθανό να μιλούσαμε εδώ για κάτι διαφορετικό: για το θεσμό του εργάτη-σκλάβου που υπήρχε στις αμερικάνικες αποικίες σε παλιότερη εποχή (1600-1800 χοντρικά). Αυτός δεν είχε κανένα δεσμό με τη γη και το αφεντικό του μπορούσε να τον βάζει να σκάβει ή να κάνει οποιαδήποτε άλλη δουλειά οπουδήποτε ήθελε.
Η anef βέβαια ξέρει τα συμφραζόμενα κι αν ταιριάζει στο βιβλίο της το ένα πράγμα ή το άλλο (ή ίσως κάποιο τρίτο που μας έχει προς το παρόν διαφύγει).


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Η επίμορτη καλλιέργεια (με την οποία έχει πολύ ωραία μεταφραστεί το «tenant farming, or sharecropping» του πρωτοτύπου) απέχει αρκετά από το _indentured servitude_, τόσο σε ορολογική αντιστοιχία (μορτή και καλλιεργητής από τη μια, σύμβαση και δουλεία από την άλλη) όσο και σε ιστορικό περιεχόμενο. Ο επί συμβάσει δούλος μπορεί να ήταν ένας απλός μαθητευόμενος σε τέχνη, να μην είχε σχέση με καλλιέργεια. Απλώς έχουμε περιπτώσεις όπου οι επίμορτοι καλλιεργητές υπέγραφαν σύμβαση / indenture με τα αφεντικά. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν μπορούμε τα άρθρα _Sharecropping_ και _Indentured servitude_ να τα κάνουμε ένα. Υπάρχουν όμως δύο εμφανίσεις του όρου στο βιβλίο _The Travels of a T-Shirt in the Global Economy_, και μπορώ να δώσω αριθμό σελίδας του πρωτοτύπου, μήπως βρούμε τι έγραψε ο μεταφραστής:

Σελίδα 89 
The "sweatshop" stories pour out of China almost as fast as the T-shirts, each more wrenching than the last. For example, the National Labor Committee found that apparel workers in China were:
young women forced to work seven days a week, 12 hours a day, earning as little as 12 to 18 cents an hour with no benefits, housed in cramped, dirty rooms, fed on thin rice gruel, stripped of their legal rights, under constant surveillance and intimidation—really just one step from *indentured servitude*...​
Σελίδα 102
Female cotton workers in prewar Japan were referred to as "birds in a cage," given their grueling schedules—12-hour days and two days off per month—and captive lives in the company boardinghouses. In most cases, the operatives were bound to the mills for a three- to five-year period, in a contractual arrangement *not unlike indentured servitude*. In the crowded boardinghouses the young women shared not only beds, but even pajamas, and they were confined to the premises by fences topped with bamboo spears and barbed wire. Food was scant, sanitation was poor, and disease was widespread. Even as conditions improved in the postwar era, the cotton mills continued to employ a variety of techniques to control and to harness female labor.​
Στοιχηματίζω ότι εκεί δεν υπάρχει _επίμορτος καλλιέργεια_ στα ελληνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση και θα έλεγα ότι μόλις κέρδισες ένα στοίχημα ;):

really just one step from *indentured servitude* = στην πραγματικότητα απείχαν μόλις ένα βήμα από τη *συμβατική δουλεία*

in a contractual arrangement not unlike *indentured servitude* = βάσει μιας σύμβασης που δεν διέφερε από τη *συμβατική δουλεία*​
Επομένως, εγώ δεν θυμόμουν καλά τι και πού το είχα διαβάσει. Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να είχα αντιπαραβάλει εξαρχής το αρχικό απόσπασμα, αλλά δεν το βρήκα στο googlebooks .


----------



## anef (Apr 8, 2010)

Στο δικό μου κείμενο λέει: 

[Although the United States was founded on principles of freedom,]

the democratic-free market blueprint in America has never applied equally to everyone. From the very beginning, *indentured servants*, slaves, Native Americans, women, and others were systematically excluded from both the protections of the Constitution and the opportunities of 'free market' capitalism.

Αρχικά αυτό που είχα σκεφτεί είναι πως επειδή μιλάμε να καταστάσεις ξένες προς την ελληνική πραγματικότητα θα ήταν επιθυμητή η αντιστρεψιμότητα. Άρα θεώρησα ότι για να διαχωρίζεται το intendured από τα άλλα είδη θα πρέπει η ελλ. λέξη να αποδίδει το ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό αυτής της κατάστασης, είτε δηλ. τη σύμβαση, τη δέσμευση, είτε την αποπληρωμή του χρέους. Επειδή όμως εδώ έχω χαρακτηρισμό των ατόμων, όχι της κατάστασης, μου ταίριαξε καλύτερα το _υπόχρεος _που σας είπα στην αρχή. Το _συμβατικός_, παρότι το σκέφτηκα, θεώρησα ότι δεν θα ταίριαζε σαν χαρακτηρισμός προσώπου. Φυσικά μπορώ κάπως να παραφράσω ώστε τελικά να μιλήσω για _συμβατική δουλεία _(π.χ. τα άτομα/οι εργάτες που υπόκεινταν στο θεσμό της συμβατικής δουλείας/που εργάζονταν με όρους συμβατικής δουλείας ή κάτι παρόμοιο). 

Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω και το βιβλίο «Οι πειρατές της Αμερικής» του Exquemelin (πώς προφέρεται; ) που αναφέρει ο buccaneer και θα επιστρέψω.


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 8, 2010)

Η συμβατική προφορά είναι Εξκέμελιν, αλλά είναι αρκετά μπερδεμένο - αφού το όνομα βρίσκεται γραμμένο από Oexmelin ως Esquemeling και δεν είναι σίγουρη ούτε η εθνικότητά του. Με μια κουβέντα, φαίνεται ότι ξεκίνησε τη ζωή του Γάλλος, ενώ μετά τις αμερικάνικες περιπέτειες του εγκαταστάθηκε στο Άμστερνταμ σα χειρούργος (επάγγελμα που το είχε μάθει πραχτικά, στους μπουκανιέρους) κι έγραψε το βιβλίο του στα ολλανδικά.

Πέρασε τον Ατλαντικό για να πάει στο Νησί της Χελώνας το 1666 "ως *συμβασιούχος εργάτης* της Γαλλικής Εταιρείας των Δυτικών Ινδιών" (σύμφωνα με την ελληνική μτφρ.). Το καράβι κουβαλούσε 220 τέτοιους "εργάτες". Το πόσο ανακριβής (ή φτωχός) είναι ο όρος φαίνεται στην επόμενη φράση, όπου βλέπουμε ότι τρία χρόνια μετά πουλήθηκε σ' έναν καλλιεργητή, κι αυτός μετά τον μεταπούλησε σε κάποιον άλλο. Για την ακρίβεια, όταν διαλύθηκε η Εταιρεία, οι ανθρώποι της πούλησαν αυτούς τους "εργάτες" σαν κανονική περιουσία (από 20 ως 30 σκούδα το κεφάλι), για να πληρωθούν τα χρέη της. Η τιμή ήταν μάλλον κοψοχρονιάς, αφού το επόμενο αφεντικό του τον μεταπούλησε για 70 σκούδα όταν ήταν άρρωστος (κι επειδή φοβόταν ότι θα πεθάνει). Τελικά εξαγόρασε την ελευθερία του με 150 σκούδα - με πίστωση όμως. Δηλ. το δεύτερο αφεντικό (που χαραχτηρίζεται "καλός άνθρωπος" ...ή τουλάχιστον καλύτερος απ' τον προηγούμενο) τον άφησε ελεύθερο για να κερδίσει αυτά τα λεφτά. 

Για την επαγγελματική υπόληψη του Εξκέμελιν, πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι το δεύτερο αφεντικό ήταν χειρούργος - κοντά του λοιπόν έμαθε τα βασικά της τέχνης. Κι άλλωστε, αργότερα, για να πάρει επαγγελματική άδεια στην Ολλανδία, πέρασε εξετάσεις...


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 8, 2010)

Να συμπληρώσω ότι αυτή η "απελευθέρωση με πίστωση" συνηθιζόταν και στους μαύρους εκείνο τον καιρό - όταν ο σκλάβος είχε "προσόντα" (στην πράξη: είχε μάθει καλά κάποια τέχνη που είχε ζήτηση) κι εφόσον το αφεντικό τού είχε εμπιστοσύνη, ήταν "καλός" ή, τέλος πάντων, το έβρισκε συμφερτικό.
(Το "συνηθιζόταν" είναι σχήμα λόγου. Ήταν μάλλον αρκετά σπάνιο, πάντως καταγράφονται μερικές περιπτώσεις.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2010)

Να θυμίσω ότι αν θέλεις, μπορείς με το κουμπί Edit μέσα σε μισή ώρα να συμπληρώσεις ή να διορθώσεις πράγματα σε μια ανάρτησή σου χωρίς πρόβλημα (και αν θέλεις να ενσωματώσεις ή να διορθώσεις κάτι αργότερα, απλώς επικοινωνείς με έναν από τους αντμίν/μοντ).:)


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Η δοτική στα «επί συμβάσει δούλος» και «επί συμβάσει δουλεία» τα κάνει απεχθή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Η δοτική στα «επί συμβάσει δούλος» και «επί συμβάσει δουλεία» τα κάνει απεχθή;


Και αν δεν είναι απεχθή, το «επί» χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε;


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Από το «συμβατικός» και το «συμβασιούχος», το «επί συμβάσει» είναι αυτό που (μου) πάει καλύτερα και με το «δούλος» και με τη «δουλεία». (Με έπεισε η... «συμβατική προφορά». :) )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2010)

Συμφωνώ (κι εμένα, όσο το σκέφτομαι, η «συμβατική δουλεία» μού βγάζει μια δισημία). Απλώς σκέφτηκα ότι το σκέτο «συμβάσει δουλεία» φαίνεται πιο ταιριαστό, σαν απαρχαιωμένο νομικό κατασκεύασμα.


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 8, 2010)

Για το "συμβατική" συμφωνούμε όλοι ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα (πολλοί θα το καταλάβουν "καθιερωμένη" κλπ.)
Το "επί συμβάσει δούλοι" του Νίκελ μού αρέσει (μέχρι να βρεθεί κάτι καλύτερο).
Το σκέτο "συμβάσει δούλοι" μπορεί να μπερδέψει όσους δεν είναι εξοικειωμένοι με αρχαιοκαθαρεύουσα (άμα είναι να ρίξεις δοτική, βάλε κι ένα κουδουνάκι μπροστά).
Για το edit, το ξέρω και τόχω χρησιμοποιήσει. Αλλά δεν τόχω συνηθίσει - άσε που αγχώθηκα να φτάσω τα 100... :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Για να είμαι πειστικός στο επιχείρημα ότι δεν λέμε σκέτο «συμβάσει» αλλά «επί συμβάσει», πήγα στο altavista να μετρήσω τα συνολικά «συμβάσει» και τα «επί συμβάσει», και να πάρω, ας πούμε, 10.000 και 9.000 ευρήματα.

Πήρα 7.800 ευρήματα για το σκέτο «συμβάσει» και 10.900 για το «επί συμβάσει». Μπορεί να μην είναι λογικά ή μαθηματικά σωστό, αλλά είναι πολύ πειστικό.


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 8, 2010)

Νίκελ, το αριθμητικό επιχείρημα, από μόνο του, δε λέει.
Πάντως και το "υπόχρεοι εργάτες" που πρότεινε η anef, δεν είναι καθόλου κακό.
(Έτσι κι αλλιώς, θέλει κάποια επεξηγηματική σημείωση.)

Anef, το πράγμα στο κείμενο σου είναι "άπαξ" ή γίνεται περισσότερη κουβέντα;
Ενημέρωσέ μας για τη λύση που θα επιλέξεις, αν θες, γιατί κάπου θα το χρειαστώ κι εγώ (φαντάζομαι).


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Πάντως, λόγω του ιστορικού και θεματικού πλαισίου, θα πρότεινα να κρατήσουμε τους όρους _δούλος_ και _δουλεία_. Π.χ. το «επί συμβάσει εργασία» δεν θα έλεγε απολύτως τίποτα για το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα.

(Το αριθμητικό στοιχείο ήταν απλή επίδειξη του παραλογισμού των ψαχτηριών.)


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 8, 2010)

Εννοείται ότι το "επι συμβάσει" δένει μόνο με το "δουλεία".
Στο "υπόχρεοι εργάτες", υποτίθεται ότι το δουλικό στοιχείο είναι μέσα στο υπόχρεοι.

Γενικά, προτιμάω να δηλώνεται η δουλεία, για τους λόγους που λες.
Ειδικά, ωστόσο, στη φράση της anef (αν είναι άπαξ), αναρωτιέμαι μήπως πάει καλύτερα το "υπόχρεοι εργάτες" επειδή ακολουθούν οι δούλοι tout court.

ΟΚ, το πήρα στα σοβαρά, ο χάνος!


----------



## anef (Apr 8, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Εννοείται ότι το "επι συμβάσει" δένει μόνο με το "δουλεία".
> Στο "υπόχρεοι εργάτες", υποτίθεται ότι το δουλικό στοιχείο είναι μέσα στο υπόχρεοι.
> 
> Γενικά, προτιμάω να δηλώνεται η δουλεία, για τους λόγους που λες.
> Ειδικά, ωστόσο, στη φράση της anef (αν είναι άπαξ), αναρωτιέμαι μήπως πάει καλύτερα το "υπόχρεοι εργάτες" επειδή ακολουθούν οι δούλοι tout court.



Ακριβώς, έχω το _σκλάβοι _αμέσως μετά. Να πω _επί συμβάσει δούλοι, σκλάβοι _... (το _επί συμβάσει _μου αρέσει, δε με ξενίζει καθόλου η δοτική) ή _υπόχρεοι εργάτες, σκλάβοι _για διαφοροποίηση; Δεν έχω αποφασίσει, ούτως ή άλλως θα βάλω και υποσημείωση. Πάντως στο κείμενό μου δεν περιμένω να συναντήσω τον όρο πολλές φορές παρακάτω, ίσως να είναι και άπαξ (έχω πολύ δρόμο ακόμα :) ). 

Ξεφυλλίζοντας κι εγώ το βιβλίο του Εξκέμελιν έπεσα πάνω σ' ένα απόσπασμα που έλεγε πώς το πρώτο του αφεντικό τον άφηνε πολλές φορές πεινασμένο, πώς τους αγοράζαν και τους πουλούσαν κλπ. Οπότε με ξένισε κι εμένα ο όρος _συμβασιούχος εργάτης_ αφού ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για ένα είδος δουλείας, αν και στο συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο ακριβώς επειδή περιγράφονται αυτές οι συνθήκες οι αναγνώστες δεν πρόκειται να μπερδευτούν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Για μένα πάντως ήταν πολύ πειστική η σύμβαση της Wikipedia.


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2011)

Σκέφτομαι (για indentured laborer) την περίφραση "εργάτης με άμισθη υποχρεωτική χρονοσύμβαση".


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2011)

Έχω χάσει κάπως τον ειρμό του νήματος, αλλά για το ελληνικό σου πώς θα σου φαινόταν το «άμισθος εργάτης ορισμένου χρόνου»; (Με κάθε επιφύλαξη ως προς την εγκυρότητα του όρου ή της απόδοσης.)


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2011)

Προτιμώ να αναφέρεται το υποχρεωτικό του πράγματος· αποτελεί θεμελιώδες χαρακτηριστικό. Ως προς το "ορισμένου χρόνου", λέω το ίδιο με το "χρονοσύμβαση".


----------

